# Adoption Newbie Chatroom chat



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

MONDAY THE 14TH OF APRIL 8 TIL LATE (ish) IN THE ADOPTION ROOM ​
I am hosting a chat for anyone who is looking into or thinking about adoption everyone is welcome whatever stage you are at (even if you are still having tx and are just curious) but this chat will NOT be pass word protected so please be carefull what info is shared 

The aims of the chat are to give advice and share experiences with those just starting out and those who are just looking into adoption, so any adopters/prospective adopters are more than welcome and their advice and support would be very gratefully appreciated (even if you can just spare a couple of mins) as i'm sure we can all remember how anxious we all were at the beginning 

I hope to see you all there, but don't worry if you can't make it I will be hosting more

pam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh sounds good .. thanks hunny


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I will try and join you all too for a bit mon night
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pam

How do I get into the Adoption Chat room this evening, I am definatley going to have a look at this, it seems very interesting.

crazybabe


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi crazybabe, just log into chat as usual then click on the adoption room and you should be in  

i'll look forward to seeing you there

pam xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pam

OK thanks - see you there

crazybabe


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

there's a few of us in chat now if anyone fancies joing us


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone, tonights chat went really well and it was great chatting to you all. hope to see you all again next time  

pam xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pam

Thanks for staying to chat with me - It went really well, I will look forward to the next one,      

Where do you live?

crazybabe


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

No probs hun, i'm really pleased with how the caht went and will be doing another one soon  

i live in lincolnshire

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

The chat was for everyone hun and you are always welcome   in fact i'm sure the virgins benefit from your experience so please do join us next time  

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I will arrange one for next week   watch this space  

pam xx


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Hello, I've just posted on the adoption virgins site but have also just noted this thread and was wondering if you might also let me know when you are having your next adoption chat.

I was diagnosed with Premature Ovarian Failure just over a year ago and myself and DH have been through 2 attempts at Donor Egg IVF both unsuccessful. After further tests DH has now been diagnosed with DNA fragmentation in his sperm so the chances of success are now very minimal which is heartbreaking. We are trying again in a couple of weeks but don't hold out much hope and are now very focused on moving on positively to adoption.

Despite being experts in all there is to know about Donor Egg IVF after hours spent researching and on FF threads we are complete novices when it comes to adoption and really need help understanding what we need to do to start the process, who to contact etc etc.

I have found FF a lifeline during the last year and I think in many ways without it I woud have fallen apart so I am hopeful that now we are moving on to adooption and perhaps closer to our goal of being parents it will be just as helpful.

There truly are some amazing and brave ladies on these threads and I admire everyone so much.

Hope you can help.

Moppit x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry guys  i was supposed to arrange a chat but then my ds decided that he would change his sleeping habbits and not sleep until 9:30 at the earliest   he is still awake now but at laest he is quite for now. i will arrange a chat as soon as i get his sleeping sorted  

pam xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks hun  

Kay xxx


----------



## NUTTYRAYFIELD (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi would love to join the chat please as we are in the intial stages of thinking of adoption after 2 failed IVF courses and we did consider egg donation but feel mor positive that adoption maybe the best choice for us.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Laura68 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello everyone

I wondered if I could pop in here.  I am posting on behalf of a dear friend who has just had her 6th failed IVF cycle and has decided it's the end of the road for that journey.  She is now looking to the future and, with a positive frame of mind, towards adoption.  She has so many questions, and I wondered if there was a thread somewhere on FF you could point me to which summarises the process of adoption (probably impossible I know, but any info would help).  She's just feeling freaked out I think by how much they will be scrutinized and I thought it might help her if she knew a little more about what to expect - knowledge is power, and all that.  Like all new paths it seems very daunting at the moment, but I'm sure someone here on FF can help her come to terms with what to expect.

I would try and get her on the next "chat" but she's not an FF person, ie she doesn't spend hours on here like me! so I promised I would try and find out some things for her.  

Thank you very much.  Any info I can get to help my wonderful friend would be great.

Good luck to all you ladies who are starting our here, and to all you adoptive mummies too.

Laura


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Laura

I haven't heard about any chat for a while, don't know if it's happening? On the Adoption Virgin's thread she could pop in. Good luck.

Kay xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

CHAT THIS WED 7:30 - 9:30 ALL WELCOME, pm either myself or MJ for password 

pam xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Super duper

Kay xxx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah man I missed it... Anymore in the pipeline?


Angiexxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

we should have one in 2weeks time (more offten if poss)

x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh bother, I forgot. Sorry.  

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

dont worry- think everyone forgot as i got into chat about 8.30pm and no one was there (well not for adoption chat)

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

really sorry guys, totally my fault as i didn't advertise it enough and i don't think anyone knew about it  

next chat is next wed (1st oct) same times, this time i will add it to the calendar  

pam xx


----------

